# What would you want to see in a photography site?



## Ben Campbell (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm in the process of building a photography website/blog and wanted to get some feedback from anyone on what kind of content you think is missing or could be improved upon in the photography space online. It could be post-processing tutorials, advice on increasing creativity, travel photography advice (location specific), gear/software reviews, or even how to become successful as a photographer online (building a business and website) either as a hobby or professionally.

What would your ideal website be that would make you want to go back again and again to get help, and advice, and inspiration? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## KmH (Jan 29, 2016)

I doubt anything is missing from the millions of photography website/blogs that are already online.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2016)

Ben Campbell said:


> What would your ideal website be that would make you want to go back again and again to get help, and advice, and inspiration?


There's nothing like being able to get some expert feedback from the visitor's own photographs.   

Kind of like this site.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 29, 2016)

Ben Campbell said:


> I'm in the process of building a photography website/blog and wanted to get some feedback from anyone on what kind of content you think is missing or could be improved upon in the photography space online. It could be post-processing tutorials, advice on increasing creativity, travel photography advice (location specific), gear/software reviews, or even how to become successful as a photographer online (building a business and website) either as a hobby or professionally.
> 
> What would your ideal website be that would make you want to go back again and again to get help, and advice, and inspiration? Thanks in advance for any help!




Well, you could try to copy this site.  But I doubt you'd generate much traffic.  Why would someone other than the very new to the net pass by a mature site with thousands of threads  covering almost every aspect of photography to join a new one with little content.  I predict it would struggle along like a certain Mentor site  A dozen or so hangers on and a half dozen 'experts'.  No all in all my opinion is that there are several gazillion other things to better spend time and money on.  FWTW.


----------

